# Visiting Canada from UK with a drink driving conviction?



## act1980 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My friend would like to visit Canada but got arrested for drink driving 2 years ago.

Can someone please tell me if they have travelled to Canada with the same conviction and had any problems?

Many thanks!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah (Mar 9, 2010)

*DRINK-DRIVING CONVICTIONS AND CANADA...with Bob Loblah*



act1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My friend would like to visit Canada but got arrested for drink driving 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


09Mar10
Since a whole lot of English football ( soccer .......Bob Loblah's favourite sport especially the World Cup ) players have ' drink-driving convictions and do come to Canada and the USA, try one of the soccer forums and pose the question. You should get a response in short order.
Bob Loblah


----------



## act1980 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bob Loblah said:


> 09Mar10
> Since a whole lot of English football ( soccer .......Bob Loblah's favourite sport especially the World Cup ) players have ' drink-driving convictions and do come to Canada and the USA, try one of the soccer forums and pose the question. You should get a response in short order.
> Bob Loblah


Thanks for the reply.

Does anyone else have any experience or knowledge of this?

Thanks!


----------

